# Where are most of the geese right now



## covrec1 (Sep 9, 2003)

I live in Yankton, SD and was wondering where the geese are and if it would be worth it to sit in the decoys by Yankton Tom.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Take a drive down the river to ponca.  I think it would be a good weekend to spend in the decoys.


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

you guys rip on people from other states, asking where the geese are, and here is a guy from yankton that is asking, and he is probably covered up in geese. At least the guys from out of state can't scout them right out of their own town.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

I don't rip anyone for asking about geese. :beer: In my mind the whole point is to kill as many snow geese as possible and honestly we don't have a ton of pressure down in these parts.


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

Clark Griswald said:


> you guys rip on people from other states, asking where the geese are, and here is a guy from yankton that is asking, and he is probably covered up in geese. At least the guys from out of state can't scout them right out of their own town.


I think I've made it a point to post on a few threads about how people are lazy and don't know how to scout. I think the migration reports are useful for those from out of state and I don't mind helping someone out if they ask me personally. Pointing someone in the right direction when they won't have the chance to scout until the actually travel 1000 miles to get here isn't a big deal to me. It's pointless to keep ranting on and "ripping" into people though. For the most part, everyone here may understand what this is about but there will always be those who are here only for the easy info. Just a pet peeve of mine which I'm sure some have figured out. Oh well, I'll try to quit cryin about it :beer:


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

yah, i don't know, it doesn't happen as bad on here as it does on the south dakota forum on the fuge.


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I disagree with you. let'em break and they can't afford to scout and no luck and waste gas. if you report where are snow geese now then they will say thank you much and save their pocket. We are part of American so be proud by self.. :wink:


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

I wasn't giving him GPS by any means. Besides it's only an hour drive to ponca at most.


----------



## madhunt (Dec 28, 2004)

Badger man-you have got to be kidding-asking questions is done every day by in staters and out of staters-its fine to do so. I spent 40 years selling products to sportsman of Wisconsin and out of staters=(JOKE=flatlanders) and everyone asks questions. We will always find jerks and then the rest of good people, no matter what pursuit you are following. You should realize that because you live in an area that "caters" to WIS. & ILL. sportsman. Please the rest of you sportsman ignore his comments. If I knew how to show your comments here I would. BAD BAD! Also-HOCKEY FANS-quit beating the Badgers in first rounds HAHAHA, HEHEHE.


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

madhunt said:


> Badger man-you have got to be kidding-asking questions is done every day by in staters and out of staters-its fine to do so. We will always find jerks and then the rest of good people, no matter what pursuit you are following. You should realize that because you live in an area that "caters" to WIS. & ILL. sportsman. Please the rest of you *sportsman* ignore his comments. If I knew how to show your comments here I would. BAD BAD!


who the heck is badger man? are you referring to me?

I specifically noted that I did not mind if people asked questions. It's those who want to be waited on hand and foot that annoy me. For those who put in the hard work, I can't see how they'd see it any other way. You tell the "sportsmen" to ignore the comments...I don't believe that I'm referring to sportsmen...they know how to do their own work.


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

I hunted near Alcester, SD this week & shot 5 geese over 100 FB's. There were lots of Birds everywhere. Saw some Juvies, but the wind was light, and the Sun was out. Didn't shoot my gun til 4:30. Finding Birds isn't really ever difficult. If the SDG&F report Birds in the southern part of the state, pick a City in the south & go from there. After that, Madison, Huron, Watertown, Aberdeen, just plan on a place & go. Snows migrate through the same corridor every year. Everyone's gotta chase em in the same areas. Too bad.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Tweet- Where do you think exactly I could find some snows in SD?, im thinkin about goin down there and jump shooting for a couple weeks. I only have a car and limited $ but oh well I'll just sleep in my car and eat goose, probably cripples that I find. haha


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

covrec1 said:


> I live in Yankton, SD and was wondering where the geese are and if it would be worth it to sit in the decoys by Yankton Tom.


Try a scouting


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

:withstupid: 
it does help 100%


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

as of right now most of the geese are in or around my freezer. :lol: :beer: :sniper:


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

shut up FLICK...call me, we need to drink some beer. :beer:


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

tweet, i think he was referring to me because i am from wisconsin. I DO NOT have a problem with people asking permission, but it seems that a lot of guys jump on people, ecspecially out of staters for asking where the birds are. The only reason i posted is because this is coming from a guy that has a ton of birds within twenty miles and he is asking where the birds are. That is a lot worse than out of staters asking when they can't actually scout till they get there. Hell if it wasn't for this forum i would of known where to begin last week when i was there, but i don't live in South dakota within miles from birds like the guy that posted! :roll:


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

Clark, if you read my first post in this thread you'll clearly see that I'm on your side. As for the misunderstanding to the direction of the "badger man" post, it's probably my fault...but there were some references in there that confused me...far be it from me for being decent at interpreting grammar. It gets difficult on these forums sometimes. :eyeroll:


----------



## sdeutz31 (Sep 26, 2005)

The back of my truck!


----------

